# Big surprise



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Set beaver traps 3 days ago as part of damage control for the local golf course. Imagine how surprised I was on the next day when I pulled this guy out of my first set . 47" long and 32 #.. I live over 50 miles from the mountains out on the prairies and the nearest place in the province where you can legally trap them is over 300 miles away . So I took him to Fish and Wildlife for an accidental trapping permit and he is now at the taxidermists .. thinkin maybe I should go buy a lotto ticket .


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, that is a great looking otter. You sure lucked out with a great catch. Glad you took a picture to show us.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Great catch, yep I think I'd buy an extra ticket if I was you. How tough was it to get the special permit?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's a beautiful animal, it will make a great mount


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

JLowe69 said:


> Great catch, yep I think I'd buy an extra ticket if I was you. How tough was it to get the special permit?


Not a problem . I had heard horror stories about guys having to give up there accidental catches , but that wasn't the case hear . I phoned up the officer and he told me to bring it in , a couple minutes of paperwork , a signature and I was outta there before they could change their mind . I'll post when the mount gets back .


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've heard some good and some bad as well, kinda leads me to think that as with so many other things it probably depends almost as much on the mood of the officer you talk to, as it does anything else. Glad it was so painless for you though. I'll be watching for the mount pics. Thanks for posting/answering.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow. Now that's a big a$$ otter. Kudos.

:hunter:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dang thats a nice looking otter

your a very lucky man to have been able to keep that,glad were able to

cant wait to see the finished mount


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice, anxious to see it return from the taxi!!!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the otter-- Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the catch, my owl was a accidental catch and they gave me the permit.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats on the Otter. Glad they gave you a permit. It's always nice when the wardens are understanding.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

That's great news congratulation on an awesome catch.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

That's a biggin alright. So did they say how often that happens where the otter is caught so far from the legal area?


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

nice. thats friggin awesome!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

real nice otter, good luck with the wood chippers..


----------

